# trying to install cm 10.1



## murtezahu (Mar 29, 2012)

verizon galaxy s3

heres the issue im having:

i have followed the tutorial to unlock the bootloader and install twrp and root. when i install cm10.1, and the phone reboots, it tells me that i am not running verizon authorized software. at that point i have to do a battery pull, go into odin and flash a stock image, because i can no longer even get into recovery. anybody have any idea what i am doing wrong?

i know the bootloader is unlocked because on the samsung boot screen, it shows the unlocked symbol.

any help is much appreciated.

this is the tutorial i used:
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2046439


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

been forever since i rooted my GS3 don't have much time to help, someone else will chime in...but it sounds to me like your custom recovery (twrp) is being overwritten by the stock recovery when you reboot. if i remember correctly theres a terminal command you type to make it stick. do some reading and you should find the fix. just make sure you read everything carefully so you dont screw anything up!

check this tutorial. http://rootzwiki.com...n-galaxy-s-iii/

there is an extra step added in there if you are coming from a JB based rom. which i assume you are?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

murtezahu said:


> verizon galaxy s3
> 
> heres the issue im having:
> 
> ...


*Incorrect.* The "Unlocked" symbol with the words Custom only shows up on the *locked* bootloader. This indicates something in the system partition has been modified (such as adding su) but it doesn't mean the bootloader has been unlocked. What it actually generally means is for non-Verizon variants that do not come with a locked bootloader, it would indicate it is running custom firmware as the stock bootloader is basically throwing a message that something isn't stock, however only the stock (in the case of Verizon, locked) bootloader does this.

A better way to tell if its unlocked is if it *doesn't* has the unlock symbol and custom, then you are more than likely unlocked if you already have it rooted and have futzed around in /system. The actual easiest way to tell is on reboot how long the bootloader is up - on the locked bootloader its up for a few second (5-10 seconds IIRC) the unlocked bootloader is much, much shorter (just flickers, 1-2 seconds) and like I said the unlocked bootloader will never have the unlock symbol on it.


----------



## murtezahu (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the help everybody... ive always used nexus phones, and when those are unlocked it shows the unlocked symbol. i just assumed it was the same for this phone. had to do this for a family member's s3, so i didnt have much experience with it. anyway, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## murtezahu (Mar 29, 2012)

since i already had root, i just used the ez-unlock apk and called it a day...


----------



## eibbed0001 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm confused. If the bootloader is locked, can you install apps that require root access? I thought I unlocked my bootloader and rooted it but maybe it's just rooted? I get the unlocked icon at boot but I was able to install Titanium Backup and other apps requiring root access.

And if I have root access but still a locked bootloader, can I still install a custom ROM?

I've rooted before on my Samsung Fascinate but it didn't have a locked bootloader so this is my first experience with that aspect.


----------



## eibbed0001 (Aug 5, 2011)

I read about the EZ-Unlock app but the Play Store doesn't have it anymore. Fortunately after a bit of Googling I found the app. Installed it and am now unlocked (which I thought I was before but apparently not). Let the games begin. I'm still curious what the difference is between being rooted and having an unlocked bootloader... maybe another Google search is in order. 



eibbed0001 said:


> I'm confused. If the bootloader is locked, can you install apps that require root access? I thought I unlocked my bootloader and rooted it but maybe it's just rooted? I get the unlocked icon at boot but I was able to install Titanium Backup and other apps requiring root access.
> 
> And if I have root access but still a locked bootloader, can I still install a custom ROM?
> 
> I've rooted before on my Samsung Fascinate but it didn't have a locked bootloader so this is my first experience with that aspect.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

eibbed0001 said:


> I read about the EZ-Unlock app but the Play Store doesn't have it anymore. Fortunately after a bit of Googling I found the app. Installed it and am now unlocked (which I thought I was before but apparently not). Let the games begin. I'm still curious what the difference is between being rooted and having an unlocked bootloader... maybe another Google search is in order.


I'll save you the trouble
http://m.pocketnow.com/2012/08/21/android-unlocking-rooting

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> I'll save you the trouble
> http://m.pocketnow.com/2012/08/21/android-unlocking-rooting
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


That article is close but its not relevant to every case of a locked bootloader as the lock on the bootloader basically will cause it to check different files and/or partitions for tampering upon boot.

In the case of the VZW S3 the stock, locked bootloader will allow root access and tampering with /system files. It will also allow a custom recovery partition to be written. That is how we were getting along with kexec before we were leaked an insecure aboot. The main issue is it did not allow the flashing of a custom kernel. Thus you could actually install a custom ROM with a locked bootloader by not tampering with the main kernel (i.e. using kexec or using a ROM that uses the stock kernel). Similar to how Moto devices can install custom ROMs on a locked bootloader, although on those particular devices there is quite a few checks and other partitions that can be rewritten on our devices cannot be on those (most significantly the custom recovery - if so kexec is not nearly as large of a deal as a custom kernel can be relatively easily booted off the recovery partition - using kexec so you don't wipe out your recovery in the process)


----------



## eibbed0001 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I really like the new phone - I liked my Fascinate, too, but it was time to retire it.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> That article is close but its not relevant to every case of a locked bootloader as the lock on the bootloader basically will cause it to check different files and/or partitions for tampering upon boot. In the case of the VZW S3 the stock, locked bootloader will allow root access and tampering with /system files. It will also allow a custom recovery partition to be written. That is how we were getting along with kexec before we were leaked an insecure aboot....


I got my S3 after Adam Outler had worked his magic on it. I was vaguely familiar with kexec but not really, and I didn't bother to learn about the details of the project. Thanks for posting this info. If you don't learn something new each day, then you haven't accomplished much, right?









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

